# Coping Strategy for a Bad Day



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## MHealthJo (Mar 12, 2013)

I have heard SO MANY adults say they find it relaxing/calming/soothing/therapeutic to sit and colour. You can even buy all sorts of adult colouring books or artworks.

 Seems like a nice idea to add to one's coping/soothing/relaxation list.....


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 12, 2013)

Don't forget the "fort". That's the best part.


----------



## MHealthJo (Mar 12, 2013)

The fort! .....nobody and nothing can get you in your blanket fort.....

 ...reminding me of dear (adult) Niles Crane regressing to hiding under  grand pianos during times of high anxiety..... 

Trivia moment: In Australia a blanket fort, or similar, is called a cubby; and colouring is called 'colouring in'.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 12, 2013)

In North America, a cubby is what they have for children in school or daycare:


----------



## GDPR (Mar 12, 2013)

I should make a blanket fort and sit and color while wearing my Family Guy PJ's.I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## MHealthJo (Mar 12, 2013)

haha! Well, with a kid's imagination, I'm sure even that thing could serve the make-believe in some capacity....

Well since we're talking about forts, it kinda looks like a place where you could confine your teddy or GI Joe POWs.

---------- Post Merged at 09:10 AM ---------- Previous Post was at 08:59 AM ----------

LIT - all right, but at LEAST make sure you don't use a crayon set with more than three different pinks and three different purples.... because we don't know the possible dangers of such overloading bliss....

And for the same reason, for the love of God, make sure Gummi Bears, Ducktales or She-Ra is not on the TV. *pleasant shudder*

(Ok well maybe that bit applies mostly to 80's kids.)


----------



## battleworn (Mar 13, 2013)

What about chocolate? (Hot, iced, or bon-bon style)


----------

